# Saying Hi



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all, just wanted to say G'day as I've not been on the forum much in the last few months, some members are aware of issues in my life atm, but most arent, I just haven't had the drive to even wet a line lately, but am hoping to get back out there again soon. 
Thanks for the expressions of concern and well wishes, hope to catch up with a few of you again soon. 
Cheers, 
Karl.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZPLRq0AABBXgAASQIMAyBAAP+3foCAAdRFPFD1Mm1NPUGRhBDST0gMmh6jTEANSSpUtOInRlDmQRSwqNRi+MVA5vbqimmqSlC4XJXi12SkdAUhkhFHLpTgOu5y82aF1IzpWzfAiA4Q+HebzUmCuMvxdyRThQkJPLRq0


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Karl , was actually thinking about sending you a PM tonight to find out where you are , i hope whatever it is that has caused you concern is now behind you , would be great to see some of your great photography on the forum again , and apart from that i am not yet finished getting Bass information out of you, dont stray too far away from here mate, you have a lot of friends here


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Karl if you are very quiet, you can hear the bass at Hinze and my esky calling, when ever suits mate....you know the number :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Karl if you are very quiet, you can hear the bass at Hinze and my esky calling, when ever suits mate....you know the number :wink:


wish i lived up that way , would be a blast to have a fish with both of you ,, welllll i' there in spirit


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Karl mate.....

Had been thinking to myself where you might be, I hope everythings ok with you mate.........

If there is anything I can do to assist let me know.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know you Karl. but I do know that you've made a good impression on quite a few people.

Well done AKFFers!

Hope all goes well for you Karl!

Matt


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Karl,
I thought you'd been quiet. Keep in touch.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

G'day Karl,

Yes I echo all of the above sentiments..

Hope its all good once the dust settles.

We're thinking of you mate. Take care...

Hope to see you out on the water in the not too distant future.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Not good to hear things are going poorly for you Karl at this time. Thanks for putting up a post letting us know. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Karl,
Hope your going alright, went through a bad patch myself the last couple of years and going for a fish helped a lot when things started to mount up. Just to give yourself some timeout and put thinks back into perpective. Give it a go worked for me 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Karl...be good to have you back...bet ya kayaks thinking the same :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks all, the yaks are looking a bit sad in the corner of my enormous shed, badly in need of a bath and some action. 
I got a feeling you might see a report from this sad sorry sod soon. 
Thanks again for all the well wishes.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Karl,
If this means anything I still think you're a mongrel :lol: , but more importantly 2 Swedish back packers, that will cure you of what ails you and even more importantly try to make sure they're both female!!!!! :wink: Good to see you back on the boards.
The Fat B.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Karl,

I didn't even know you were crook mate.  Shoot me a PM if you feel like a chat some time.


----------

